# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Change nickname with reports ?

## Wylloe

Do you know if it is possible to get a rename by asking people to report our name ?

----------


## Augury13

You can free name change once every 30(or 15 cant remember) days for characters under level 30.

----------


## buschaffe

It's time for more character services on classic.. I'd love to change my characters (60) name too  :Big Grin:

----------


## gippy

Yeah if you get enough simultaneous reports, you'll get auto force renamed.

----------


## Fishman29

One option is to delete your character, create a lvl 1 character on another account with the name of the deleted character, then use the restore deleted character button. There will be a prompt to change character name upon restoration.

----------


## buschaffe

Doesn't work with lvl 60 characters

----------


## godfeast

Will if you make sure to create that level 1 char on a different, unlinked account.

----------


## Kazique

> Will if you make sure to create that level 1 char on a different, unlinked account.


Does not work. The char name is locked on my bnet for 90 days. so well, if you dont intend to play for 90 days then sure it works but if you intend to play then no.

----------

